# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Best Ruger 10/22 Accessories?

## sgtdraino

Renaming this thread to make it an all-purpose thread devoted to 10/22s and their owners. The Ruger 10/22 seems to be widely regarded by the members of this forum to be the best all-around "survival firearm." Here we will learn from each other to make our 10/22 rifles the best they can be!

Original Post:

What do you think are the best accessories to have/get for your Ruger 10/22?

I'll start with what I think is the most obvious one: An extended mag release.

I was looking around for something that would serve as the "perfect" survival stock for the 10/22. Probably something like the Kel-tec SU16 stock, with a built-in bipod in the front, storage for ammo or tools in the back, and the capability to fold in half for packing. Surprisingly, I didn't really see anything that even came close. What stocks do you recommend?

----------


## Rick

I doubt you'll find all that in one stock. The Ramline stock is a folding stock and mine has a compartment in the handle that allows you to store loose ammo or anything else you want to stuff in it. But no bipod. Butler Creek also sells one.

As for the accessories, the extended mag release for sure and spare factory mags.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Scope, 4 or 6X fixed. 1" strap, factory mags. If you want an assault rifle get one. That's my personal opinion on taking a perfectly good rifle and messing it up.

----------


## tsitenha

My wife's 10/22 had a Choate folding stock and nylon sling, an extended mag release, compact variable 1.5X4 scope, a belt pouch holding 2 extra factory mags and a 25 rd aftermarket mag. Worked well for her.

----------


## RobertRogers

I like a good bipod also

----------


## HaroldB

The aforementioned Rimfire Forum has every option listed.
My choice is Tapco's excellent M-4 type stock, extended mag-release, a synthetic bolt-stop-pin and a good 3-9x scope.

----------


## rebel

Does anyone know if an under folding stock is available?  I've been looking but, no luck.

----------


## sgtdraino

> sgtdraino;
> as far as the p-90 (Stargate)(you fanboy) (and I watch it too) stock goes, the 10-22 will still be a bottom feed right eject, it will just look and feel like a p-90. The trigger is the hardest part of this project, as I already have a volquartsen trigger group in the gun (it breaks like glass at 2.5 lbs) I just want to feel the manipulation of the trogger.
> If you like the .22rfm round the 10-22 mag is built like a tank you will need to address the trigger pull. The first time I took mine out to shoot, I had to keep checking to make sure the safety was off, that is how heavy and gritty my trigger was.
> The other reason most of like the .22lr is that you can find ammo any where and it is less destructive of small game meat. The native americans of Maine will drive a moose into a lake, chase him into deep water then come along side in a canoe or small boat and shoot him in the ear with a .22lr.


How is your P-90 10-22 project coming along? I would be very interested to see some pictures. 

The idea of converting the 10-22 into a bullpup rifle to make it more compact appealed to me so much, that I got out my old Muzzelite stock again to reconsider it. However, it looks like the Muzzelite stock doesn't make the gun any shorter than it is in a simple Ramline folding stock, with the stock folded. Plus the Ramline stock is significantly lighter and less bulky than the Muzzelite bullpup. Plus, like I said earlier, I think those raised sights on the bullpup would not be nearly as accurate as the stock sights used with the Ramline stock.

Another question: is the Barrel Band (part B-68) really necessary? It doesn't seem to even touch the barrel, so it doesn't look like it helps hold the gun to the stock. Could this part be removed to reduce weight?

http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Ge...0/explode1.jpg

I also think I'd like to reduce the length of my barrel down to the minimum 16.5". Should I just take the rifle to a gunsmith, or should I attempt to find an aftermarket barrel?

----------


## SARKY

The absolute best accessory you can get for the 10-22 is a Volquartsen trigger group. That alone will improve the accuracy of your rifle as you won't have to fit the trigger.

----------


## tsitenha

Tried and tested magasines, sell the ones that jam, they turn a 10/22 into a hard to load single shot.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Another question: is the Barrel Band (part B-68) really necessary? It doesn't seem to even touch the barrel, so it doesn't look like it helps hold the gun to the stock. Could this part be removed to reduce weight?
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Ge...0/explode1.jpg


Bump, because I really want to know the answer to this question.  :Smile:

----------


## Leighman

> Does anyone know if an under folding stock is available?  I've been looking but, no luck.


Feather Enterprises (or a very similar name) once made a wooden replacement stock with a metal underfolder similar in appearance to the MP-38/40 SMG of WWII. Was about $75 but this was in the late 70's/early 80's.

----------


## Leighman

> Bump, because I really want to know the answer to this question.


Just took the band off of my 2 Rugers and it does appear to be more cosmetic than anything else; no wiggle or play even on the older 10/22 (bought new in 1978).   

The 10/22 Deluxe Sporter model has no barrel band and is held in place by only the take-down screw.

If weight is a concern, newer 10/22's barrel band and trigger/trigger housing are now (unfortunately) made of plastic.

----------


## SARKY

The barrel bands are totally unnecessary, If you look at any of the modified 10-22s with bull barrels, no barrel band. Another item Ireccomend for the 10-22 is the Volvuartsen carbon fiber barrel. That alone will signifigantly lower the weight of your 10-22 and increase it's accuracy. For a scope I would reccomend the Simmons .22Mag scope with adjustable objectice lens. Most .22 scope are designed for only 50 yards parellex. The AO allows you to adjust from 10 to 100 yards and it is available in a 3x9 variable.

----------


## sgtdraino

> If weight is a concern, newer 10/22's barrel band and trigger/trigger housing are now (unfortunately) made of plastic.


That is bad?




> The barrel bands are totally unnecessary, If you look at any of the modified 10-22s with bull barrels, no barrel band.


Excellent.




> Another item Ireccomend for the 10-22 is the Volvuartsen carbon fiber barrel. That alone will signifigantly lower the weight of your 10-22 and increase it's accuracy.


Ah. Like this?:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpag...eitemid=758732

Says don't use CCI Stinger in them. Is that a problem? Oh wait, that is an aluminum barrel. Hmmm, the only carbon fiber ones they have are for the Charger. Hmmm, looking at their website:

https://www.volquartsen.com/

...it doesn't seem like they make a carbon fiber barrel for the standard 10-22. Only the Charger.




> For a scope I would reccomend the Simmons .22Mag scope with adjustable objectice lens. Most .22 scope are designed for only 50 yards parellex. The AO allows you to adjust from 10 to 100 yards and it is available in a 3x9 variable.


Ah, here's a good question for you and others... scope or iron sights?

I have always tended to prefer iron sights. I feel like I'm *almost* as accurate with them at long ranges as I am with a scope, but with much, much better target acquisition. With scopes sometimes I'll try to take aim on a moving target, only to lose it in the magnified scope, unable to find it again. Then there is the delicate nature of many scopes. I am afraid it will get dropped or bumped, and get damaged or misaligned. And then if the barrel I'm using doesn't even *have* any conventional sights, I'd be SOL.

So what's you guys's reasoning when it comes to scopes?

----------


## Leighman

Plastic? 
Just personal preference.
Plastic is fine for weight reduction and I love my Glocks but I'm "Old School" with most of my long guns. Heck my oldest 10/22 even has a factory metal buttplate!

Scope AND irons, although the factory irons aren't the most durable (like most rimfires). I like the inexpensive Busnell Bantam. Short, lightweight, and while only 2.5x it's enough for the majority of my own .22 shooting (50-60 yds). 

www.tech-sights.com has a peep rear/protected front post (ala AR15) to fit the 10/22. They also make them for the Marlin model 60.

I haven't used them personally but the set-up appears to be pretty rugged.

----------


## Leighman

As previously mentioned, magazines (other than factory 10 rounders) are hit & miss. I have had the best luck with Butler Creek steel lip mags.

A friend of mine purchased an aluminum 25 rounder from www.tacticalinc.com and told me in 2,000+ rounds fired, he has had all of ONE jam.  

For the asking price of $75, it better not jam at all! Ouch.

----------


## SARKY

I have a set of those peep sites that I bought for my 10-22 and then wound up puting it on my Ruger .44 carbine ( the old tube fed semi auto one)
Go to Brownells.com and check out he section they have for 10-22 accessories.

----------


## SARKY

On the Volquartsen site.... first click on accessories then under the subject title of barrels, click on the number of items available, then all the barrels including the carbon fiber ones will come up.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I have a set of those peep sites that I bought for my 10-22 and then wound up puting it on my Ruger .44 carbine ( the old tube fed semi auto one)


Wow, Ruger made a .44 Magnum semi-auto carbine! I never knew. I wish someone made one today.




> On the Volquartsen site.... first click on accessories then under the subject title of barrels, click on the number of items available, then all the barrels including the carbon fiber ones will come up.


Tried getting there from here:

https://www.volquartsen.com/category...ades/1-generic

And from here:

https://www.volquartsen.com/category...1022-lr-action

The only thing I see are carbon fiber barrels for the 10-22 Charger, not the regular rifle.

----------


## flandersander

I think a better barrel is a good thing. I preffer a scope, but thats just me. I am used to them, and have no trouble finding and keeping a moving target in the cross hairs. Just curious to see what brand and type of ammo you guys find the "best". I like the yellow-jackets by remington. But anything hyper-velocity is good. Most ammo is high-velocity and I find my groups go from 1 inch to about 3 inches.

----------


## SARKY

As far as .22 ammo goes I prefer CCi Minimags with the Federal that comes in the 550 round box a close second.

----------


## SARKY

Ruger still makes a semi auto .44mag carbine. or at least they did, it was based on the Mini-14 and uses a rotary magazine

----------


## SARKY

Try this URL
http://www.volquartsen.com/product/1...tension-barrel
or
http://www.volquartsen.com/product/5...el-carbonfiber

----------


## sgtdraino

> Ruger still makes a semi auto .44mag carbine. or at least they did, it was based on the Mini-14 and uses a rotary magazine


Yeah, looks like it was called the Model 99. Not sure if it's still in production or not.




> Try this URL
> http://www.volquartsen.com/product/1...tension-barrel


Dunno how you found it, but thanks! Nice!




> http://www.volquartsen.com/product/5...el-carbonfiber


That looks like the specific one I'd want (16"), but odd that it isn't billed as being a 10-22 barrel. Just says .22lr. But it's under the 10-22 section, so I assume it is?

If I actually did save up a buttload of money and get one of these, I'd prefer to have some traditional sights installed. Is that possible on barrels like these? How would I do that? Go to a gunsmith?

Are there any limitations using these super lightweight barrels? Any ammo they can't do, for example?

----------


## flandersander

I like the CCI stingers. 1600fps is fast. Killer fast.

----------


## SARKY

If you want open sights you could have a gunsmith either dovetail the end of the barrel or have it drilled and tapped and then have a reciever/peep site added. I'll dig up some more info and get it to you.

----------


## swampmouse

10/22 with Fajen thumbhole stock, a bull barrel, universal bipod, simmons 3-9x40, Volquartsen trigger and the theif that stole it.

----------


## crashdive123

> 10/22 with Fajen thumbhole stock, a bull barrel, universal bipod, simmons 3-9x40, Volquartsen trigger and the theif that stole it.


Oh man, sorry to hear that.

----------


## Rick

I hope you reported it. That should be easy enough to spot. I'll bet the pawn shops would be a good place to start looking.

----------

